# cheap sound?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Most of my O scale locos or tenders make sound. My G scale stuff makes little or no sound. Any cheap way to add a horn or some other sound to my locos?
I have 0_4_0 Bachmann spectrum and a big hauler. Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you running DCC of conventional?

MRC makes sound stuff with a wireless control for conventional. I think they no longer sell them, but maybe you can find some dealer stock?

Look at Onboard sound modules for D.C. Power Packs on that page.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Conventional. Don


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

The best was Sierra. They pulled the plug 4-5 years ago. Track powered, adjustable...
Dallee is out there, well, it's out there.
Avoid anyone trying to sell you a PH sound system at all costs.
MyLocoSound out of Oz, from reports I have heard, is decent.
Bottom line:
You get what you pay for.
Think you get a deal at $100, when it isn't satisfactory, the $200 unit you have to buy to replace it now cost you $300.
Me? I'd never, as in ever, buy one for dcc, unless I had just recovered from a frontal lobotomy and decided to go with dcc.
You cannot trigger (most) dcc sound boards with any type of conventional triggers.
If you want track magnets to triger is, sorry.
If you want a normal R/C system to trigger it, once again, sorry.
Phoenix does both.
I understand QSI has been working on it, but again, cost.
What do you want out of a sound system?
Chuff only?
Bachmann chuffers.
LGB made some stand alone systems, but, again, cost and versatility.
Whistle? Crossing whistle, every time.
Dave


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would like a horn. I have an older separate sound system. It works fine but it was $80 and I use it with my O stuff in the basemant. Don


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

If you can find an $80 DC sound system you can trigger like you want to, and like the sound, get another one.
Generally, on conventional power, you need a built-in battery back-up for it, that shuts the sound off after a set time of inactivity.
Cheapest is about $100, Phoenix P-9 (with battery) is about $200.
It ain't cheap.
You need a big system to drive a big speaker.
With Phoenix, one time you need to buy the programming kit, and you can do anything you want to it with your computer.
Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder if you could use RailSounds in this. Are you running on DC?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

For G I am on dc. (direct current) Don


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

If it's LS, it's DC.
Maybe early Maerklin 1:32 is AC.....but most of those were rectified by owners not wanting to mess with AC..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

For a single sound, look at http://www.ittproducts.com/products.html
Modules for under $40.
You should be able to get a horn sound and it has reed triggering from a magnet on the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, if you want to trigger from a magnet on the tracks, I can come up with sound modules for half that price, and you can customize the sound to your liking! The issue it typically having the sound on demand anywhere on the tracks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gee, if you want to trigger from a magnet on the tracks, I can come up with sound modules for half that price, and you can customize the sound to your liking! The issue it typically having the sound on demand anywhere on the tracks.


Track magnets trigger specific points. Been pretty common in LS since, oh, 1968?
What you don't know is the auto sense, like diseasemal rev, chuff synchronization, air pumps cycling.

Yeah, you can get a looped Rat Shack recorder, do all that...know folks who tried, spent a lot of time, gave up.

I am guessing, just speculating, mind you, you haven't worked much with Large Scale sound?
Dave


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

For "O" i have a MRC 1025 synchro sound. (discontinued) It's not perfect and some functions do not work correct but it does have nice diesel and steam horn , bell and a clickety clack that sound realistic. 
so far it sounds like something similar or a radio control type of some sort. 
Thanks for all the ideas. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ScaleCraft said:


> Track magnets trigger specific points. Been pretty common in LS since, oh, 1968?
> What you don't know is the auto sense, like diseasemal rev, chuff synchronization, air pumps cycling.
> 
> Yeah, you can get a looped Rat Shack recorder, do all that...know folks who tried, spent a lot of time, gave up.
> ...


You're right, I don't do G-scale. I'm an O-scale man, but for us all the things you mention are a piece of cake. Yes, I have super neat sound effects on demand, and there are no magnets in sight. 

I hasten to point out the title of this thread, "Cheap Sound". I suspect what you're talking about doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Actually, one or two do....but like I said, depends. You buy cheap, and don't like it, then you've thrown money down a rabbit hole.
I think my whole point, after decades of dealing with folks who did just that, is to try to enlighten folks so they don't make that mistake.
Let's look at it another way.

You don't want to spend 18 grand for a specific vehicle that will suit your needs. Rather, you go "cheap" and buy a Yugo for 3 grand.
Suddenly you find it does not suit your purposes.....gee......nobody will buy it from you, you have to go buy the one for 18 grand, which now cost you 21 grand, cause you can't get rid of the Yugo.

Folks who don't know have no idea what's good or bad....and evilB is full of folks who seem to prey on the uninformed.

DO NOT buy a PH sound.
There is no danger of the manufacturer getting his knickers in a twist, as he's long gone.
There a a whole lot of them out there, and they are all junk.
LISTEN to a Dallee before you buy.
Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, there is an alternate viewpoint. Those that don't have unrealistic expectations for a $30 sound source, but don't have a couple hundred to do the job "right".


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

My $80 MRC 1025 sounds great compared to the "whistle tenders" and locos that make a sound.
I guess I am saying that this is thequality I am looking for. Don


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

For LS, you really need to listen to some. Make your decision based upon sound quality you like, options you need NOW, and MAY need in the future.
I say that, as when I was in business, I was continually advising folks, on LGB, to NOT buy a sound equipped unit, as the early ones could never be made "real time", rather 15 seconds of bell every trigger, and a crossing whistle every time.
Those who didn't listen, paid a premium for the unit, then when they went with a control system capable of "real time", were NOT happy.
We'd have to rip them out and start over.
For the price, they could have bought the non-sound version, and installed a really good sound system that could be programmed later to do what they wanted.
I used to have boxes full of those old sound units....finally pitched them all.
Steam chuff triggers, if not equipped, can be done with two magnets and one reed on a tender axle....since usually the circumference of the tender wheel is about 1/2 that of the driver....and unless you are eye level, running two SMPH and have to count every chuff, is really closer than you need to be.
Dave


----------

